# Free trial



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi All
what do you need for the free trial that some providers have ?

SSTV


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

No strings attached.


----------



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> No strings attached.


I should have been clearer. Do I need a firestick I have a internet connection . I am really ignorant about streaming.

SSTV


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

sstv said:


> I should have been clearer. Do I need a firestick I have a internet connection . I am really ignorant about streaming.
> 
> SSTV


If you have a smart TV it probably has apps on it for several of the streaming services like HULU, SLING, Netflix, Google Movies, etc. Just use your TV and an app and select it. Follow instructions on the screen.


----------



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> If you have a smart TV it probably has apps on it for several of the streaming services like HULU, SLING, Netflix, Google Movies, etc. Just use your TV and an app and select it. Follow instructions on the screen.


No smart tv, just plain tv


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

sstv said:


> No smart tv, just plain tv


Use your computer and go to the website of any of them.
Here is a link to HULU Free Trial.
Stream TV and Movies Live and Online | Hulu

Here is the one to SLING.
Live TV Streaming Services - Online | Sling TV!

Netflix.
Netflix - Watch TV Shows Online, Watch Movies Online


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Amazon Fire Stick......Apple TV......Roku......Smart TV.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sstv said:


> No smart tv, just plain tv


What specifically do you want to know? You mentioned a Fire Stick. I would much rather have the new 4K Fire TV dongle. It's much better than a stick. Reasonable price and it's easy to setup and use. Not as sophistacated as an Apple TV box, but much easier to use. Here's a link: https://www.amazon.com/all-new-amaz...pID=41-EH8m42xL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

Need to know more? Just ask.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Try NetFlix, Hulu, HBO Now. All offer free trials. NetFlix has the best selection and is the easiest to use. I think. I would not recommend using a smart TV for streaming, I'd always use a streaming box. I think they work better and get more updates. 

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Sony Vue also has a 5-day free trial. 

One thing to watch about most of the free trials. You have to call (or go online) to cancel or they auto start your pay subscription.


----------



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

OK, now I understand. Thanks for the replies.

SSTV


----------



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

I signed up with Netflix free trial with the Standard package feeding my computer. My TV is hooked up to Directv and I don't have a Ruko or Firestick. Netflix has some great shows but does not look good on a computer screen. Its barely OK.
Does any of the Providers have "Closed Captioning" ? My hearing is not good.
SSTV


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

sstv said:


> I signed up with Netflix free trial with the Standard package feeding my computer. My TV is hooked up to Directv and I don't have a Ruko or Firestick. Netflix has some great shows but does not look good on a computer screen. Its barely OK.
> Does any of the Providers have "Closed Captioning" ? My hearing is not good.
> SSTV


I sometimes download Netflix shows to my tablet to watch while I'm traveling. In the top right corner on my tablet, there is an icon that allows you to turn on captioning.

What network speed at home do you have? Ive watched some 4K shows on Netflix that are awesome. Quality of playback is dependent on your internet.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

On a computer (using netflix.com), it at the bottom right.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sstv said:


> I signed up with Netflix free trial with the Standard package feeding my computer. My TV is hooked up to Directv and I don't have a Ruko or Firestick. Netflix has some great shows but does not look good on a computer screen. Its barely OK.
> Does any of the Providers have "Closed Captioning" ? My hearing is not good.
> SSTV


You looked for a "free trial" on services so you could stream. Here's how to use Amazon for a "free trial" of streaming devices: Buy any streaming device, try it for a few weeks and if it doesn't trip your trigger return it. You have 30 days to return it to Amazon, nothing to lose. Then you can see what streaming looks like on a TV set. Again, the Fire TV dongle that I linked to is an excellent choice for a beginner.

You should not see a bad picture on your computer when viewing NF. You might not have enough speed to stream properly. What speeds are you getting on Wifi? Have you tried a hardwired connection?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I have yet to see a streaming video service (NF, HULU, AP, HBO, Showtime, etc.) that doesn't support closed captions, you do have to look for that option, depends on the device you're using. 

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

sstv said:


> I signed up with Netflix free trial with the Standard package feeding my computer. My TV is hooked up to Directv and I don't have a Ruko or Firestick. Netflix has some great shows but does not look good on a computer screen. Its barely OK.
> Does any of the Providers have "Closed Captioning" ? My hearing is not good.
> SSTV


Try this link.
How do I enable or disable subtitles, captions, or alternate audio?


----------



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

Rich said:


> You looked for a "free trial" on services so you could stream. Here's how to use Amazon for a "free trial" of streaming devices: Buy any streaming device, try it for a few weeks and if it doesn't trip your trigger return it. You have 30 days to return it to Amazon, nothing to lose. Then you can see what streaming looks like on a TV set. Again, the Fire TV dongle that I linked to is an excellent choice for a beginner.
> 
> You should not see a bad picture on your computer when viewing NF. You might not have enough speed to stream properly. What speeds are you getting on Wifi? Have you tried a hardwired connection?
> 
> Rich


My speed is 60 and is a hard wired connection and the picture was not to bad I
just picked a movie that was all dark scenes.
My TV, a Samsung, has only one HDMI port so I'am thinking about a HDMI switch, 3 in 1 out from Amazon. The one I was looking at has great reviews and costs $11.00. Its a toss up between Ruko and Fire stick. As I understand it, I will need TWO sticks, one for my room and one in the living room. These sticks are stand alone systems.
SSTV


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Rich said:


> Try NetFlix, Hulu, HBO Now. All offer free trials. NetFlix has the best selection and is the easiest to use. I think. I would not recommend using a smart TV for streaming, I'd always use a streaming box. I think they work better and get more updates.
> 
> Rich


My TCL Roku TV smart TV is much easier to use for streaming than my Apple TV or Amazon Fire stick. We are currently recording two shows on Sundays at 8 pm. We can watch any streaming show or OTA TV while these programs are recording.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

sstv said:


> My speed is 60 and is a hard wired connection and the picture was not to bad I
> just picked a movie that was all dark scenes.
> My TV, a Samsung, has only one HDMI port so I'am thinking about a HDMI switch, 3 in 1 out from Amazon. The one I was looking at has great reviews and costs $11.00. Its a toss up between Ruko and Fire stick. As I understand it, I will need TWO sticks, one for my room and one in the living room. These sticks are stand alone systems.
> SSTV


As Rich said above, if you go with Amazon, get the Fire TV dongle and not the stick. I enjoy my Fire TV dongle, but it can't play NHL.TV. My Roku has had some HDCP issues while watching 4K since they issued an update back in December.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sstv said:


> My speed is 60 and is a hard wired connection and the picture was not to bad I
> just picked a movie that was all dark scenes.
> My TV, a Samsung, has only one HDMI port so I'am thinking about a HDMI switch, 3 in 1 out from Amazon. The one I was looking at has great reviews and costs $11.00. Its a toss up between Ruko and Fire stick. As I understand it, I will need TWO sticks, one for my room and one in the living room. These sticks are stand alone systems.
> SSTV


Huh. With 60 down and hardwired you should see a good picture. Did you try other content?

You buy an HDMI switch you want to make sure it comes with a wall wart for power. Passive HDMI switches are problematic.

You either need two sticks or you have to move one from TV to TV. Again, the sticks are the worst streaming devices. You can get the Fire TV dongle I linked to for about $50 at times. It's faster than a stick and just works better.

Given a choice between a free Roku and that Fire TV dongle at full price I'd take the Fire TV dongle. Just my opinion, I have nothing good to say about the new Rokus.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> My TCL Roku TV smart TV is much easier to use for streaming than my Apple TV or Amazon Fire stick. We are currently recording two shows on Sundays at 8 pm. We can watch any streaming show or OTA TV while these programs are recording.


I don't want to argue Bill, but I've got one TCL Roku TV and I can truthfully say it doesn't come close to the speed of a Fire TV stick, never mind an Apple TV box or a FTV box. The TCL is painfully slow. Good picture but underpowered.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> As Rich said above, if you go with Amazon, get the Fire TV dongle and not the stick. I enjoy my Fire TV dongle, but it can't play NHL.TV. My Roku has had some HDCP issues while watching 4K since they issued an update back in December.


Hard to get folks to believe how good the Amazon dongle is, they seem to think it has the same specs as the sticks. Best streaming device Amazon has made so far, I think. Roku clearly was not ready for 4K.

Sports of all sorts are hard to deal with if you're a streaming only person. It's not only hockey. MLB blacks out home games so you can't sub to that and get all the games. All a streamer can do is get a cable replacement service such as PS VUE and hope your MLB team's games are available on that service. Not sure if you can get NHL coverage on any CRS.

Rich


----------



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

Rich said:


> Huh. With 60 down and hardwired you should see a good picture. Did you try other content?
> 
> You buy an HDMI switch you want to make sure it comes with a wall wart for power. Passive HDMI switches are problematic.
> 
> ...


It looks like 5 to 1 HDMI have "wall warts", 3 to 1 don't. I liked a 3 to 1, I will let you know how it works out. Your advice on the fire tv dongle is a good. It looks like you get what you pay for so that's the way we go.
I called DTV to complain about the Genie 2, which is junk, and was told that a new HS17 will be installed this Saturday. If my Genie is still junk, we will go "streaming".
SSTV


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> Hard to get folks to believe how good the Amazon dongle is, they seem to think it has the same specs as the sticks. Best streaming device Amazon has made so far, I think. Roku clearly was not ready for 4K.
> 
> Sports of all sorts are hard to deal with if you're a streaming only person. It's not only hockey. MLB blacks out home games so you can't sub to that and get all the games. All a streamer can do is get a cable replacement service such as PS VUE and hope your MLB team's games are available on that service. Not sure if you can get NHL coverage on any CRS.
> 
> Rich


Not sure exactly what you meant no home games for MLB. I subscribed to MLB.TV and I get home and away plus usually two radio stations (but not for my local team). And with a 35% military discount, it was only $75.00. And most games 60 FPS. Looks great.

NHL is available on ROKU and Apple tv. Get to watch that as it comes with the DIRECTV NFL CO package.


----------



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

Rich said:


> What specifically do you want to know? You mentioned a Fire Stick. I would much rather have the new 4K Fire TV dongle. It's much better than a stick. Reasonable price and it's easy to setup and use. Not as sophistacated as an Apple TV box, but much easier to use. Here's a link: https://www.amazon.com/all-new-amaz...pID=41-EH8m42xL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch
> 
> Need to know more? Just ask.
> 
> Rich


Did you read the reviews over at Amazon.Most of them said to throw it in a hole and stand upwind when you covered it up.
SSTV


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

sstv said:


> Did you read the reviews over at Amazon.Most of them said to throw it in a hole and stand upwind when you covered it up.
> SSTV


Those reviews are comparing this device to the original Fire TV which isn't available anymore. And there are some differences like this device is only WiFi unless you buy a $15 adapter. This version has a short HDMI cable and hangs from the back of the tv and this one doesn't have an SD card slot.

So everyone thinks it is inferior to the original.

Which isn't available anymore.

But when compared to the Fire Stick, which is available, it is the better product. And currently $50.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sstv said:


> It looks like 5 to 1 HDMI have "wall warts", 3 to 1 don't. I liked a 3 to 1, I will let you know how it works out. Your advice on the fire tv dongle is a good. It looks like you get what you pay for so that's the way we go.
> I called DTV to complain about the Genie 2, which is junk, and was told that a new HS17 will be installed this Saturday. If my Genie is still junk, we will go "streaming".
> SSTV


Even if the unpowered HDMI switch works initially you will probably have problems with it at some time. I've tried them and every one had problems. But I've had problems with powered switches too. I wish you luck.

Yeah, the dongle is a good choice, just be aware there are better devices out there...they do cost more tho. For the price and what you get the dongle's a "best bang for your buck" device. Amazon makes good stuff.

Streaming video services such as NetFlix and Hulu can be overwhelming at first, have patience and give yourself some time to get it all straight in your mind. I don't see a need for a cable replacement service such as PS VUE or D* NOW unless you're heavy into sports. You can easily lose yourself in NetFlix for years...I have.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> Not sure exactly what you meant no home games for MLB. I subscribed to MLB.TV and I get home and away plus usually two radio stations (but not for my local team). And with a 35% military discount, it was only $75.00. And most games 60 FPS. Looks great.
> 
> NHL is available on ROKU and Apple tv. Get to watch that as it comes with the DIRECTV NFL CO package.


I meant, for me, the Yankees and Mets games. If I could get those teams' games I would drop D* today.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sstv said:


> Did you read the reviews over at Amazon.Most of them said to throw it in a hole and stand upwind when you covered it up.
> SSTV


I always read the reviews. In this case they are right and wrong. The first dongle I bought was awful. The second dongle works well. Right and wrong. Simply put, if you get one that works correctly you'll be happy.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> Those reviews are comparing this device to the original Fire TV which isn't available anymore. And there are some differences like this device is only WiFi unless you buy a $15 adapter. This version has a short HDMI cable and hangs from the back of the tv and this one doesn't have an SD card slot.
> 
> So everyone thinks it is inferior to the original.
> 
> ...


I have both the new dongle and the original FTV 4K box. The dongle is much better and does HDR. It's faster, it's easier to hook up, it's cheaper. Any comparisons to a Fire Stick...well, the Fire Sticks are inferior. I can state that as a truth. I've got a couple sticks, don't use them, too slow.

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> Any comparisons to a Fire Stick...well, the Fire Sticks are inferior. I can state that as a truth. I've got a couple sticks, don't use them, too slow.
> 
> Rich


Too slow and buffering all the time. My is sitting in a draw some place.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> Too slow and buffering all the time. My is sitting in a draw some place.


Are the Roku sticks as slow? I've never had one.

Rich


----------



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi All
I want to thank everyone for all the info which was well needed.
Streaming was a option if DTV could not get my system working. The Tech showed up and his work order was nothing like the DTV conversation.The tech told me to call DTV see whats going on. I called DET RET and was told that on 4-17 I would get my Genie 2 replaced with a Genie 1 HR54 and my contract would be canceled. I had a HR54 and it was better then a HS17, I don't know if I was a exception but DTV RET said the Genie 2 had many issues to be resolved.
Streaming is still a option and with the info I got here it could be a much smoother transition.
Thanks SSTV


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> Are the Roku sticks as slow? I've never had one.
> 
> Rich


Neither have I.


----------



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

trh said:


> Neither have I.


Depends which one you get, kinda like Firestick. Pick out the Ruko that says 5X more powerful and you will be OK
SSTV


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

trh said:


> Too slow and buffering all the time. My is sitting in a draw some place.


I've got a old Fire stick, originally purchased for $20 a few years ago, with my living room TV. It's got a wireless connection to my router two rooms away but performs almost as well as my AppleTV, which is hard wired to my router in the family room. Most of our streaming is done with our Roku TV set from TCL.


----------

